# Oscar



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

One of the baby goldfish in my pond he was a handsome boy. I'm devastated to lose him. Oscar the baby goldfish is no longer with me. I'm so sorry Oscar. I can't believe he is gone.:crying: you went way before your time.

I just can't believe it
And I wonder why
A happy baby goldfish
Would die
Larry you are now with
But Oscar I wish you were with me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

So sorry Dan 

RIP little swimmer 

Big hugs 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. :hugs: x

Rest in Peace, Oscar. xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> So sorry Dan
> 
> RIP little swimmer
> 
> ...


I am heartbroken.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Danielle. 
Sleep well Oscar, RIP little one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. :hugs: x
> 
> Rest in Peace, Oscar. xx


I can't believe it.


davidc said:


> Sorry to hear that Danielle.
> Sleep well Oscar, RIP little one.


Why did he have to go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

danielled said:


> I am heartbroken.


I know hen 

There's nothing you could have done and he'd have had a wonderful life with you whilst he was there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I know hen
> 
> There's nothing you could have done and he'd have had a wonderful life with you whilst he was there xxxxxxxx


He was a happy fish.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I know hen
> 
> There's nothing you could have done and he'd have had a wonderful life with you whilst he was there xxxxxxxx


Yeah that's true, we all know how much you care for your pets Danielle.
You do a great job, I know it's hard to lose them though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

davidc said:


> Yeah that's true, we all know how much you care for your pets Danielle.
> You do a great job, I know it's hard to lose them though.


I can't believe he died.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am sooo sooooo sorry  ((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very sorry Danie  huge hugs to you & swim free at the bridge little Oscar x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> I am sooo sooooo sorry  ((((((hugs))))))))


He was so healthy and now he's gone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> So very sorry Danie  huge hugs to you & swim free at the bridge little Oscar x


He was a good boy.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh danie i cant say how sorry i am ,my gerbil was fit and healthy and we woke to find her dead ,its such a shock ,it doesnt matter what animal it is our hearts break just the same


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Oh danie i cant say how sorry i am ,my gerbil was fit and healthy and we woke to find her dead ,its such a shock ,it doesnt matter what animal it is our hearts break just the same


I got the its just a fish line he wasn't just a fish.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

danielled said:


> I got the its just a fish line he wasn't just a fish.


Not at all, i class every animal exactly the same no matter what ,we had a large pond in our garden and i bought this lovely rainbow colourd fish(i called it rainbow ) ,as soon as i got it i fell in love ,a week later i found it floating on the top of the pond ,i was devastated ,i used to sit and watch it swimming around and i cried for days ,my brothers kept saying its only a fish and i told them ,no it wasnt it was a animal which i loved dearly and when you get a pet you will understand the heartbreak you go thru when you lose one ,no matter what animal it is .
i truly understand your pain ,every animal is special


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun!!! RIP little Oscar!! Sending a bucketful of hugs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Not at all, i class every animal exactly the same no matter what ,we had a large pond in our garden and i bought this lovely rainbow colourd fish(i called it rainbow ) ,as soon as i got it i fell in love ,a week later i found it floating on the top of the pond ,i was devastated ,i used to sit and watch it swimming around and i cried for days ,my brothers kept saying its only a fish and i told them ,no it wasnt it was a animal which i loved dearly and when you get a pet you will understand the heartbreak you go thru when you lose one ,no matter what animal it is .
> i truly understand your pain ,every animal is special


All my pets mean a lot to me.


niki87 said:


> Am so sorry hun!!! RIP little Oscar!! Sending a bucketful of hugs!


I'm going to miss that baby boy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry Dan, RIP little oscar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry Dan, RIP little oscar.


He was a star of a goldfish.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwww sorry hugs to you


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Awwwww sorry hugs to you


Thank you he was great.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Thank you he was great.


im sure he was


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

katie200 said:


> im sure he was


I love all my fish but Oscar was Oscar full of antics.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to read about Oscar.He was a happy little fish while he was with you.Swim free little Oscar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

buffie said:


> Sorry to read about Oscar.He was a happy little fish while he was with you.Swim free little Oscar.


He was such a good fish he didn't deserve to go so soon.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oscar was obviously too good for this world!

RIP Oscar


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Verbatim said:


> Oscar was obviously too good for this world!
> 
> RIP Oscar


He was so cute.

Oscar the joy you gave me darling
The pain I never knew
The sudden end it shocked
Unexpected
Please Oscar why you


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry for your loss..swim free lil fishie...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> sorry for your loss..swim free lil fishie...


Think I know what happened. I miss Oscar.


----------

